# Is this akai wood?



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2018)

Ok....I got this boxfull of wood from a good friend in California. She says it's akai. I'm leaning more towards teak since it was obviously used outdoors for a deck...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2018)

Side grain...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2018)

Face grain...different block


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2018)

@phinds


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 3, 2018)

Ipe maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 3, 2018)

Ipe maybe?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2018)

Ipe


----------



## phinds (Jan 3, 2018)

Not teak because teak is ring porous and this is diffuse porous. I think it's ipe. Both the end grain and the face grain are consistent with some of my samples, so I agree w/ Tony & Rocky.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 3, 2018)

Looks like it has a serious illness of so sort with all those sores on the end grain. I wouldn't mess with it, I would send it to @Tclem.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 3, 2018)

Don't underestimate it, it can be interesting!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2018)

Aha....ipe. i have a block of new fresh ipe somewhere. I'll compare. Thanks tony, rocky and paul!


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 3, 2018)

Never heard of Akai. Anyone have any experience with it? Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Never heard of Akai. Anyone have any experience with it? Chuck



I was hoping it was the same as akai berry...


----------



## phinds (Jan 4, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Never heard of Akai. Anyone have any experience with it? Chuck


I've not only never heard of it but my very extensive (but not exhaustive) database of wood names does not show it.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 4, 2018)

Akai when googled returns nothing but Chinese electronics!

If you Google "Akai Wood" you get pictures of answering machines and portable radios with wood finishes on them.


----------



## phinds (Jan 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Akai when googled returns nothing but Chinese electronics!
> 
> If you Google "Akai Wood" you get pictures of answering machines and portable radios with wood finishes on them.


Yep. I noticed that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 4, 2018)

When you Google Akai Berry, it returns Acai Berry and leads you off into the realm of Palm Trees which this stuff ain't! 

Acai Palm


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Akai when googled returns nothing but Chinese electronics!
> 
> If you Google "Akai Wood" you get pictures of answering machines and portable radios with wood finishes on them.



Had an Akai Reel to Reel - japanese 70's high tech Music recording at the time. Had wood on the case- Is that close enough??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Jan 4, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Aha....ipe. i have a block of new fresh ipe somewhere. I'll compare.



Maybe in a flat rate box????

The question is....which stack of boxes is it in!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 4, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Side grain...
> 
> View attachment 139260



Hey Rip,

What is the magnification of the side grain picture? Having a ruler for reference would have helped. Agree, not teak, as you would have mentioned the waxy feel.

The pattern of pore damping off at the growth rings is common for 'Ipe'. The color is in the range. The one piece you showed has interlocked grain, also common for 'Ipe'. Was the sawdust yellow, green or shade in between?

Now for issue, not having a reference, your side grain showed pores bigger than average for 'Ipe', little white blotches in some of the pores, (latex like?) and reflectivity like that of tyloses.

I had thoughts of 'Red balau'(also known as 'Kayu'), but the Shorea genus rarely shows damping off of vessels at the growth rings as heavily as that you have shown.

What does it weigh (per given square inch or cubic foot)? So the sawdust color test is next...


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2018)

CWS said:


> Looks like it has a serious illness of so sort with all those sores on the end grain. I wouldn't mess with it, I would send it to @Tclem.


Always a clown

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2018)

@Mr. Peet 
The lens was a clip on macro lens for my phone. It doesn't show any magnification numbers.
The dust was a yellowish tan...

I'll get another shot of the block with a ruler on it if you want...
The piecee were old decking. So no more than 1" thick.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2018)

Steve Walker said:


> Maybe in a flat rate box????
> 
> The question is....which stack of boxes is it in!



Somewhere in here....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 5, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Somewhere in here....
> 
> View attachment 139331



At least your shelves are inside...

As for your yellow tan sawdust, the 'Ipe' typically used for outdoor decking belongs to the Lapacho group, a group of 5-7 species within the Handroanthus genus. The yellowish green of the sawdust comes from lapachol and other flaviniods. It reacts with something and turns red. Maybe acetone? Maybe @rocky1 or @phinds know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Jan 5, 2018)

Try left shelving unit, second shelf up from the bottom.....ALL the way in the back. That's usually where anything you're looking for can be found.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 5, 2018)

Steve Walker said:


> Try left shelving unit, second shelf up from the bottom.....ALL the way in the back. That's usually where anything you're looking for can be found.


Only if that side is more heavily blocked than the right side in which case it's on the right side upper shelf where you can't reach without moving a whole bunch of stuff to get a stepladder in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 5, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> At least your shelves are inside...
> 
> As for your yellow tan sawdust, the 'Ipe' typically used for outdoor decking belongs to the Lapacho group, a group of 5-7 species within the Handroanthus genus. The yellowish green of the sawdust comes from lapachol and other flaviniods. It reacts with something and turns red. Maybe acetone? Maybe @rocky1 or @phinds know.




No clue on that one! I just saw it up and make ink pens and other goodies out of it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2018)

Steve Walker said:


> Try left shelving unit, second shelf up from the bottom.....ALL the way in the back. That's usually where anything you're looking for can be found.



That shelf has spalted maple bowl blanks...


----------

